# Shrimp safe ich medication



## Harry Muscle (Oct 17, 2007)

I have a 55G planted tank with shrimp and fish (german rams being the most delicate fish I have) and today I noticed that I might have a minor ich outbreak on my hands. I'm looking for suggestions on ich medications that won't harm the shrimp, german rams, plants, and all the other fish.

Thanks,
Harry


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Upping the temperature is probably your safest bet. Bring the temperature up to about 80 degrees for a few days.


----------



## MarkyMark (May 20, 2004)

Tetra make a whitespot treatment that they claim is harmless to inverts. But I don't know if you get Tetra in US&A.

Good luck!


----------



## Harry Muscle (Oct 17, 2007)

I'm actually in Canada and we have Tetra products here. Do you know the name of the medication?

Thanks,
Harry


----------



## MarkyMark (May 20, 2004)

It's called contraspot. But when I just checked it on http://www.tetra-fish.co.uk/ I couldn't see anything about being safe for shrimps - perhaps I emailed them about it. I'm afraid it's just my recollection that when I had whitespot (after being pressured by partner into buying some dodgy cardinals) that it was the only remedy that was safe to use with shrimp. However, I couldn't find it in any local shops, and didn't know how long it would take to mail order, so, sadly, the cardinals all died, nothing else in the tank ever showed any symptoms, and the shrimp didn't have to put up with fish medication. I feel sorry for the cardinals, but pleased that all my other fish were obviously healthy enough not to succumb!

Good luck with treating this horrible parasite. Try writing to Tetra if you're still looking for a product.

Mark


----------



## JKUK (Feb 16, 2007)

The only totally safe way I know is to fit a U.V. sterilizer to the tank.

I think contra spot is malachite based, judging from its colour anyway. So I wouldn't use it.

James


----------

